

Ask HN: Seeing posts from 100 days ago within the top 125, anyone seen this? - jzworkman

I was browsing HN today, and I wasnt logged in(dont know if this is the cause) and when I got to the 5th page, I started seeing posts from many days ago.  I took a screen shot of the offending posts:
http://i.imgur.com/yZymU.png<p>Has anyone else seen this before?
======
koopajah
The discussion about rubymotion is currently #118 (I'm logged) and "PHP the
right way" is #114. But what do you find surprising in this? The main page of
HN features the most popular threads and I guess some of these threads have
been referenced somewhere else and upvoted by people who did not see it
before? At least I'm sure that <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4212568>
has been referenced recently in another popular (meaning front-page)
submission : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4412721>

~~~
jzworkman
I was just surprised that all of the posts #110-120 are from between 7 and 111
days ago. I have usually not seen that old of posts breaking the top 125 like
that(I thought the algorithm was supposed to target new posts)

------
tjr
A couple weeks ago I saw a post on the first or second page that had been from
some weeks prior.

~~~
jzworkman
Yea I just think it is weird the algortihm is picking up an article from over
100 days ago, and showing up in the top 125 posts.

------
mrgreenfur
Yeah seems to happen all the time once you get a few pages deep.

